# SG SIII Live News Wall Wallpaper



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

Whats up guys. I've been searching all over the forums to get the APK for the News wall live wallpaper that the Galaxy SIII has. Has anyone found it yet? I'm really interested in it.

Thanks!


----------



## wizayne (Aug 22, 2011)

theBearded0ne said:


> Whats up guys. I've been searching all over the forums to get the APK for the News wall live wallpaper that the Galaxy SIII has. Has anyone found it yet? I'm really interested in it.
> 
> Thanks!


why not download a stock rom and open the zip then pull wallpapers from /system/app/whatever it is.apk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

Yeah I've tried that but it won't let me install the app. Its not compatible

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Then it probably needs TW framework to operate, which means someone would have to attempt to port it, which is not likely for a LWP.


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

Bummer







would a donation to this person help? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## theBearded0ne (May 29, 2012)

Any takers?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

